# JD 4030 as a loader tractor



## FarmerCline (Oct 12, 2011)

I have the chance to buy a nice JD 4030 syncro tranny with a 148 loader. I am in the need of a loader tractor and was wondering if a 4030 would work well for what I need it to do. Currently I have been borrowing the neighbors 6420 to use as a loader tractor and it is great for that but the trouble is I'm also having to use that tractor to run the bale bandit since I don't have a tractor that is capable and it's a pain to have to unhook everything after I finish baling/bundling before I can start moving bundles. I pretty much only use a loader to move hay.....currently bundles but in the future it could be round bales and/or a grapple for small squares. Would a 4030 be suited for this type of loader use? How much of a backwards step would it be from the 6420 for loader use?


----------



## jeff outwest (Sep 13, 2009)

Put a foot throttle kit on it and you will have a hit. 4030 is better balanced than a 6420 for loader use. I used my uncles 6420 and always felt like the rear end was coming off the ground handling 12 3 twine bales. No electronics and be able to diagnose problems yourself is not a bad thing.


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

FC with the hills you have I think something 4WD would be better.


----------



## FarmerCline (Oct 12, 2011)

jeff outwest said:


> Put a foot throttle kit on it and you will have a hit. 4030 is better balanced than a 6420 for loader use. I used my uncles 6420 and always felt like the rear end was coming off the ground handling 12 3 twine bales. No electronics and be able to diagnose problems yourself is not a bad thing.


 I haven't noticed the rear end being too light on the 6420 when moving a 1,100 pound bundle but the tires are loaded with fluid.

In the past my experience with a loader on a 2wd tractor was not good. Any problems with the front end or tires handling the extra weight of the loader plus hay on the 4030? The biggest thing I liked about the 6420 with a loader is it is so easy with the left hand reverser to change from reverse to forwards. Never drove a syncro range tranny......how easy is it to go from reverse to forward with it on the 4030? I would think being easily able to change direction of travel would be high on the list of a loader tractor.


----------



## Trotwood2955 (Sep 4, 2012)

A synchro range transmission isn't bad for loader work, just isn't as convenient as a left hand reverser. Gear pattern is layed out so its a quick straight line shift back and forth between 3rd gear and low reverse and also between 5th gear and high reverse. My 3020 is a synchro and it moves and stacks just as many bales as our 6420. Not sure if a synchro 4030 will have a dry or wet clutch though if that matters to you. Also make sure it shifts smooth. There was a 4030 synchro in my family at one time and it was rough shifting and the gear lever would hang in gear easily. JD mechanics said some of the 4030 synchro had a shifting defect. No idea if that was true or not but that particular tractor was much different and harder to shift than all the other 10 and 20 series synchro ranges on the place. But still a nice tractor. I put many hours on one owned by the neighbors and it shifted fine.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

FarmerCline said:


> I have the chance to buy a nice JD 4030 syncro tranny with a 148 loader. I am in the need of a loader tractor and was wondering if a 4030 would work well for what I need it to do. Currently I have been borrowing the neighbors 6420 to use as a loader tractor and it is great for that but the trouble is I'm also having to use that tractor to run the bale bandit since I don't have a tractor that is capable and it's a pain to have to unhook everything after I finish baling/bundling before I can start moving bundles. I pretty much only use a loader to move hay.....currently bundles but in the future it could be round bales and/or a grapple for small squares. Would a 4030 be suited for this type of loader use? How much of a backwards step would it be from the 6420 for loader use?


You didn't say but I'm going to assume its a 2wd no cab.......it'll work, not nearly as well as the 6420 with left hand reverser and mfwd. Not a big fan of 2wd loader tractors, but left hand reverser is almost mandatory, for me........


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Maybe a tad long to be nimble loading on hillsides would be my concern.....

Regards, Mike


----------



## Trotwood2955 (Sep 4, 2012)

Thought maybe I should clarify one of my comments above. Just because our 3020 probably ends up moving and stacking as many bales as the 6420, doesn't mean it does it as fast or as convenient. If you were running them side by side there would be no contest 

And having that 4wd front axle sure is better for loader work than the 2wd. But, a 4030 axle is a lot beefier than a 3020 too.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

Trotwood2955 said:


> Not sure if a synchro 4030 will have a dry or wet clutch though if that matters to you.


4030 has a wet clutch and will make a decent loader tractor although as previously not as good as LH reverser model.


----------



## FarmerCline (Oct 12, 2011)

somedevildawg said:


> You didn't say but I'm going to assume its a 2wd no cab.......it'll work, not nearly as well as the 6420 with left hand reverser and mfwd. Not a big fan of 2wd loader tractors, but left hand reverser is almost mandatory, for me........


 2wd with cab. Would much rather have 4wd for a loader tractor.......problem is to get something that has 4wd it is going to be more than what I want to spend on just a loader tractor.


----------



## PackMan2170 (Oct 6, 2014)

Loader work has been very hard on the front end of my 2wd 4240. Broken lug bolts, blown tires, broken frame bolts, etc etc. If you do end up getting it, keep the lift under 2000lbs. Under 1500lbs would be better.


----------

